

VPN client bug in Yosemite? - Bino

Yosemite seems to have a serious bug, causing VPN client to break when using static IP (works with DHCP). Can you confirm?
======
crishoj
Not surprisingly, Yosemite is littered with bugs. In fairness, it's still
beta, but it feels exceptionally far from a production quality OS.

------
soetis1
can confirm; wifi configured with static ip, l2tp doesn't work.

